# NC rats need new home



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey. Some of you guys may remember me. It's been a while since I've been on. A lot has happened since we've seen each other. I got a new job and a dad who's sick. This is the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I'm crying right now writing this. I just don't have the time for my boys that I used to. I love them so much. I went all the way to SC to get them. My boys mean the world to me. I hardly even manage to keep their cage clean. I have 5 boys in a double CN.I want to find them a good home with a loving owner who will take the time to spend with them a day that they need. They're playful and sweet and need more time than I have. I hate to have to do this I feel like I'm letting them down and giving up on them. I fought so hard to get them and now here I am trying to get rid of them. I'd really like to see someone take them who will send me pictures and updates of their little adventures. If you are interested please pm me so we can talk a bit more.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm going to try and keep two so I need someone in NC to adopt 3 rats


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Vincent is a velveteen russian blue rat and he seems to be developing a health issue. Not sure what's going on there but I don't have any money for a vet. I'm giving him ivermectin hoping it might help. He's drinking water if I give it to him but I'm not sure if he's drinking any on his own when I'm not here. I've given him his food mashed up with water as well as his solid food and his favorite treat sunflower seeds. Nothing more than a few nibbles. So fingers crossed. Still haven't had anybody interested in adopting any of my boys. 

Potter is an american blue. He's sweet. I call him my adventure rat because he doesn't like to be touched but he loves to explore. 

Mortdicai is what I call a 'cremecicle' rat. He's orange with with mixed in with opaque pink eyes. He's truly gorgeous!

Then there's Grim. Grim is a black and white russian velveteen. He's the youngest and the sweetest little thing who just loves to give manicures!


----------



## Veileddreamer (Sep 21, 2015)

It's possible that I can take one of your boys! The only thing is I currently have intact girls so he would have to be neutered. I understand if you don't want that for him though!

I would be more than willing to send you updates! And maybe even visits. Kind of like an open adoption - I know this must be hard.

The other thing is I don't really have reliable transportation for far distances so I might need you to meet me - I'm in RDU type area.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

As long as he's happy that's all that matter to me! And if i could visit him and have updates bout him that would be even better!!! Where do you live in nc?


----------



## Veileddreamer (Sep 21, 2015)

Around RDU - the Triangle, near Raleigh. Closer to UNC campus. Is that too far?


----------



## Veileddreamer (Sep 21, 2015)

Unfortunately most of our toys are girl colors, like pink. Hopefully he won't mind.


----------



## Veileddreamer (Sep 21, 2015)

I called my local vet today about a neuter for a little rat boy - it would be $330 (!!!) which is a little out of my price range, to say the least.  I am so sorry.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

It's alright thank you for at least letting me know!


----------

